# Colorado Waterfowl Clubs?



## kabang27 (Dec 5, 2006)

Can anyone tell me if there is any waterfowl clubs in Colorado like Ducks Unlimited/ Delta Waterfowl/ private clubs or something?
Jeff


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Delta currently doesn't have a local chapter in CO.

If you would like infomration on starting a chapter PM me and I'll get you some info.

Welcome to the site!


----------



## DuckerIL (Dec 9, 2005)

Delta Boy,

How about central Illinois? Spfld. area.... is there a chapter close?


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

DuckerIL,

These chapters would be close to you, if you live in Springfield.

- Decatur 
- Mason City

If you're interested starting one in Springfield let me know - PM me.


----------

